# Hello to my fellow plowers in New Hampshire



## nhglock17

:waving:Just wanted to say hello to my fellow plowers from New Hampshire,and yes Iam still around David aka NHglock17


----------



## tls22

Right back at you!:waving:


----------



## EricD701




----------



## iceyman




----------



## Yaz

Hey Buddy!:waving:


----------



## YardMedic

Good to see people in NH again! Contracts are still coming in, and I have most back (Eric, will be calling you again for this year!)


----------



## sdplowing

Hola.:waving:


----------



## EricD701

YardMedic;599410 said:


> Good to see people in NH again! Contracts are still coming in, and I have most back (Eric, will be calling you again for this year!)


Hey Kevin, I'll be ready! How was your summer?


----------



## YardMedic

EricD701;599496 said:


> Hey Kevin, I'll be ready! How was your summer?


All is well -- despite the economy, I'm at the highest gross & net for landscaping (independent of YTD snowplowing). No big expansion expected for plowing -- a couple less, maybe a couple new.


----------



## abclawns

Hey guys hope to be hearing more from you this year, my first year on this site 7th year plowing, 1st year plowing up here in Ossipee.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

abclawns;616748 said:


> Hey guys hope to be hearing more from you this year, my first year on this site 7th year plowing, 1st year plowing up here in Ossipee.


Ossipee is my spot in the summer...


----------



## abclawns

There are alot of Mass people up here with second homes. Three quarters of my mowing accounts are second homes, Out of those homes half the people I havnt even met. I love it up here, are you on the lake?


----------



## CUCV

abclawns;616748 said:


> Hey guys hope to be hearing more from you this year, my first year on this site 7th year plowing, 1st year plowing up here in Ossipee.


We've got a place up on Bay Point Rd. and have seen your trucks around. Looks like you have a nice setup. It was quite a chalenging year last year plowing up in Ossipee. I plow commercially in the seacoast NH area but we built a new camp last winter so we were up there often. We had over 5' of very dense snow on our old camp roof last winter.


----------



## abclawns

Thank you I did just get a new truck getting lettered tomorrow and the blade goes on thursday. Im going to put up a couple of pics of our place this winter and when I get the truck back Ill throw some of them pics up. Its nice over there by Bay Point let me know if you cant make it some time and Ill see if I cant help you out.


----------



## abclawns

Here is a good one


----------



## abclawns

I am 6'2'' tall remember that for the previous one


----------



## Mysticlandscape

abclawns;617073 said:


> There are alot of Mass people up here with second homes. Three quarters of my mowing accounts are second homes, Out of those homes half the people I havnt even met. I love it up here, are you on the lake?


Yes sir, In totem pole.


----------



## abclawns

Very nice area over there.


----------



## Sdyer1357

Hi Newbie here from Rochester


----------



## Griffinlc

Gentlemen, how are ya? I'm on the seacoast. Nice pictures of mountains of white gold. Reminds me of how crazy last winter was.


----------



## JDT

*Hello*

Hey Everyone. New to Plowsite.com. I'm in The white mountains, lawn care and plowing. Anyone up this way with me?


----------



## jb3nh

G'Morning
Happy Thanksgivin

My route takes me through Stratham-Greenland-Rye then Portsmouth

If anyone needs a hand or gets stuck deep, give me a call I got pleanty of chain.

John
661-2352
www.jbcolandscape.com


----------



## bamaa

Well I'd like to say Hello. To all the NH guys
My name is Bill
We service the Franklin,Tilton, Northfield area.
Are you ready for another winter like last season, I hope it's a good one.


----------



## nhboy

bamaa;654266 said:


> Well I'd like to say Hello. To all the NH guys
> My name is Bill
> We service the Franklin,Tilton, Northfield area.
> Are you ready for another winter like last season, I hope it's a good one.


Well hello Bill ---Scotty here (northfield) same area as you Dont forget to call me if you get in a pitch..or to watch the game for some free Got a few drives that might need some sanding this year if you dont mind me calling you for it. I bailed out on that guy in Franklin with the two apt. buildings. Way way too tight for my truck.


----------



## bamaa

nhboy;657788 said:


> Well hello Bill ---Scotty here (northfield) same area as you Dont forget to call me if you get in a pitch..or to watch the game for some free Got a few drives that might need some sanding this year if you dont mind me calling you for it. I bailed out on that guy in Franklin with the two apt. buildings. Way way too tight for my truck.


Scotty,
No problem on the sanding you have my cell#. I am also running straight salt if you need Little more $ per application. Thats to bad on the apt. He is a real good payer. Its the damn new tenants, they think your their personal plow guy. I noticed today junk all over the yard this year no place to push .


----------



## streetfrog

Hey all Im back too lol. Anyone needs a hand in the Hudson Litchfield Nashua area kick me an email. My email is in my signature. or call 603-660-1629. BTW Does anyone know anyplace to buy sand/salt mix by the 1 or 2 yrd bunch besides inner city in Nashua? I am still trying to swap my GTO for a backhoe so until I do I cant buy bulk as I have no way to load it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Ken in Hudson


----------



## EricD701

streetfrog;673824 said:


> Hey all Im back too lol. Anyone needs a hand in the Hudson Litchfield Nashua area kick me an email. My email is in my signature. or call 603-660-1629. BTW Does anyone know anyplace to buy sand/salt mix by the 1 or 2 yrd bunch besides inner city in Nashua? I am still trying to swap my GTO for a backhoe so until I do I cant buy bulk as I have no way to load it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Ken in Hudson


I used to buy from Brox Industries in Hudson NH


----------



## streetfrog

Thanx EricD701 I will call them in the am.


----------



## bamaa

Bump. Hello just seeing who is plowing for the 09-10 season. :salute:


----------



## turbo38sfi

I'm here in Derry. Just got a new 2500HD and getting the Blizzard 8100PP installed today in 2 hrs! 

Looking for additional work, not enough to keep me busy yet. Would like to pick up another commercial or 2. I get sand/salt at 2 places...Thompson's landscape in Derry and Groundhog in Londonderry.


----------



## EricD701

bamaa;877131 said:


> Bump. Hello just seeing who is plowing for the 09-10 season. :salute:


Still out here, I'm based out of Nashua NH


----------



## 2low4nh

i might as well say hi too! im a newb from Jafferey Rindge area. I do landscaping and now plowing again


----------



## dalmatian

Merry Christmas to all Litchfield Nh here.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Salem Nh here. Hope everyones season is going good.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

turbo38sfi;877824 said:


> I'm here in Derry. Just got a new 2500HD and getting the Blizzard 8100PP installed today in 2 hrs!
> 
> Looking for additional work, not enough to keep me busy yet. Would like to pick up another commercial or 2. I get sand/salt at 2 places...Thompson's landscape in Derry and Groundhog in Londonderry.


Ive never seen your truck but sounds sweet!


----------



## bamaa

SuperdutyShane;926935 said:


> Salem Nh here. Hope everyones season is going good.


Good Morning Superduty
Just going out to throw down some salt


----------



## RSR_NH

What's up NH guys... I'm in Hampstead (right next to the Derry guys), very close the the Salem guys as well. I drive through Derry, Salem, Windham, Hudson, Nashua and Hollis to get to work every day. Nice to know there's some on here who are locals :waving:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

bamaa;929318 said:


> Good Morning Superduty
> Just going out to throw down some salt


Nice.
It was very icy here today. We got about an inch maybe an inch and a half and then it just froze right over. Everyone was out salting/sanding.


----------



## fyrwood guy

here's my plow a 1986 454 4-speed manual 9' for my yard only ....60,000 miles all original








:waving:


----------



## plowking15

Hello,up here in Nottingham,NH. Plow with highway dept. also do some snowmobiling in Wakefield,Ossipee when time allows. plowking


----------



## ram_tough2001

Sdyer1357;646414 said:


> Hi Newbie here from Rochester


where in rochester are you at? i live in gonic. if you heard of that fire on chesley hill road on december 9th where thay lost all their pets...that was my uncles house, and my mom grew up in that house as well. but anyway. its nice to know there is another guy from rochester on here. im currently looking for my first plow. thought i was going to get one this weekend but it fell through.


----------



## TGM

you guys keeping the bills paid? been a slow year for plowing compared to last..


----------



## ram_tough2001

TGM;973689 said:


> you guys keeping the bills paid? been a slow year for plowing compared to last..


saw you drive passed my work a couple weeks ago...i work at d&m mobil on central ave...its in between hanson st. and court st. next to bobs gulf...across from st. marys academy..


----------



## bossman1352

It is awful slow here in the Upper Valley, right now I can see more grass than snow on my lawn from all this rain. Just got some new tires so I am just itching to drop the blade.


----------



## EricD701

bossman1352;975042 said:


> It is awful slow here in the Upper Valley, right now I can see more grass than snow on my lawn from all this rain. Just got some new tires so I am just itching to drop the blade.


 and it doesnt look like there will be snow anytime soon


----------



## TGM

ram_tough2001;973755 said:


> saw you drive passed my work a couple weeks ago...i work at d&m mobil on central ave...its in between hanson st. and court st. next to bobs gulf...across from st. marys academy..


ah cool man. yeah, i'm _always_ in the area, i'll honk if you're outside. both businesses are run out of portsmouth so my main area with MMM is up to somerworth and down to hampton. TGM area is up to dover and down to hampton. unfortunately i'm living up in rochester with dad right now until the spring/summer hopefully (damn economy :realmad: ).

yeah guys, this is reminiscent of 4 years ago or so when we had 60* weather in jan/feb. i feel like cutting lawns xysport. i'm sure i wont be getting many snow blower repair calls until we get some storms again.


----------



## ram_tough2001

TGM;976261 said:


> ah cool man. yeah, i'm _always_ in the area, i'll honk if you're outside. both businesses are run out of portsmouth so my main area with MMM is up to somerworth and down to hampton. TGM area is up to dover and down to hampton. unfortunately i'm living up in rochester with dad right now until the spring/summer hopefully (damn economy :realmad: ).
> 
> yeah guys, this is reminiscent of 4 years ago or so when we had 60* weather in jan/feb. i feel like cutting lawns xysport. i'm sure i wont be getting many snow blower repair calls until we get some storms again.


my main job is to pump gas so im always outside...ill help the mechanics alot too if its dead... where in rochester are you living? im actually in gonic not too far from bootleggers...


----------



## TGM

ram_tough2001;976274 said:


> my main job is to pump gas so im always outside...ill help the mechanics alot too if its dead... where in rochester are you living? im actually in gonic not too far from bootleggers...


more towards milton off 125. commuting to the seacoast area just to start my routes or do errands is becoming a pita:realmad:


----------



## bamaa

TGM;973689 said:


> you guys keeping the bills paid? been a slow year for plowing compared to last..


Tom, Not just plowing but salt&sand and removal I try to look for the job that are not easy, The one that nobody wants but still pay. With all this rain we have laid down almost 20 yds of sand just in the last 2 days. I am running a 2 1/2 yrd spreader. been very profitable


----------



## TGM

bamaa;976507 said:


> Tom, Not just plowing but salt&sand and removal I try to look for the job that are not easy, The one that nobody wants but still pay. With all this rain we have laid down almost 20 yds of sand just in the last 2 days. I am running a 2 1/2 yrd spreader. been very profitable


looks like more rain or mix next week. most of my lawn accounts in the seacoast have about 5% of snow left


----------



## bamaa

TGM;977719 said:


> looks like more rain or mix next week. most of my lawn accounts in the seacoast have about 5% of snow left


I was in your area the other day go to the Masonry show. You are lucky if you had 5%the only snow I seen was parking lot piles.


----------



## bamaa

Bump had to go to the 3 page. Looking like a very mild yr


----------

